
The Families Funding the 2016 Presidential Election - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/11/us/politics/2016-presidential-election-super-pac-donors.html
======
oori
Quote: "They are overwhelmingly white, rich, older and male..."

